# What color would you call him?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Racabino would be his pattern.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks! but his papers say he is brown... even though he is clearly a bay.... ill try to get a picture that will upload


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope the picture works


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

A picture from the side would be way better.
I thought my horse was a bay, but she's brown


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

He's a bay.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sometimes its hard to distinguish bay from brown until winter time. So i wouldnt rule out brown quite yet.

And you didnt say anything about his base color. Which would be the bay/brown. Roaning at the flanks and white at the top of the tail is the racabino pattern. 

This horse however, does not have racabino now that i see pictures. I dont see any white at all. Then again, they are not the best pictures. Too far away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Brown with rabicano.

Don't know what racabino is. :wink:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Why would you say rabicano if you don't know what it is? I agree that I don't see any white at all. Seems to be just a bay/brown. I've seen very minimal rabicanos but the top of the tail always gives it away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

he turns almost white in the winter.. but ill try really hard to get the other pictures


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

here we go...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely brown, and definitely rabicano. The rabicano is causing the white to be condensed to his flanks and to bar at the top of the tail.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes definitely rabicano. I got confused and was looking at the regular picture another user posted thinking the OP posted it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok I'm confused on the Brown, bay thing. I see bay but others see Brown could someone please explain how you can tell this horse is brown and not bay? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Ok I'm confused on the Brown, bay thing. I see bay but others see Brown could someone please explain how you can tell this horse is brown and not bay? Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Don't quote me on this, but I _think_ how you tell the difference is that a bay is clearly one color while browns have different shades of brown on different parts of their body's. Again, I'm not a color person so this could be completely wrong.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Brown horses will have a lighter color in the "softer" areas such as the flank, muzzle, around eyes, inside of legs, etc. some appear to look like bays but it usually becomes pretty obvious in their winter hair. 

This guy is brown (ironically posted as a bay under wiki):









He'd probably be easy to see in winter too but it's just so you can see the lighter color. I can't seen to find a good pic of a brown who appears bay currently. Brown is genetically different than bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks! I realize that genetically they are different just didn't know how the colours differed as sometimes they can be very similar. Guess it will just take practice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Brown with rabicano.
> 
> Don't know what racabino is. :wink:


****. I even googled the word to make sure my spelling was correct. Apparently so many people spell is racabino that google recognizes it. :lol:


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

but bays have black "points" and he definately has a black muzzle, black ear tips, black legs, black tail, etc. just what i have always learned?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

gablehaus said:


> but bays have black "points" and he definately has a black muzzle, black ear tips, black legs, black tail, etc. just what i have always learned?


Brown and bay are mutations of the same gene, the agouti gene. Both will cause the horse to have black points. The difference is in the "soft" points. In a bay horse, the flanks, muzzle, inside the legs, around the eyes, base of the ears, point of the buttocks etc will stay a uniform colour that is the same shade as the rest of the coat. In a brown horse, these will be significantly paler.


----------

